# 2002 Altima



## Guest (Sep 7, 2002)

HELLO... IM PLANNING IN TUNING UP MY 2002 NISSAN ALTIMA 3.5 V6..... AND I HAVE A COUPLE OF QUESTI0NS BEFORE I PROCEED WITH THE PROJECT.....
FIRST, IM PLANNING TO INSTALL AN AIR INTAKE TUBE FROM WEAPON-R, TUBE STYLE DRAGON INTAKE SYSTEM AND MUFFLERS, ALSO INSTALL A COMPUTER CHIP FROM JET TECHNOLOGIES AND A 50 SHOT OF NOS AND A ULTRA-S UNDERDRIVE CRANK PULLEY FROM UNORTHODOX... WILL IT HARM MY ENGINE WITH THE THINGS IM PUTTING IN , SHOULD I CHANGE MY FUEL PUMP OR INJECTORS OR SHOULD I DO SOME MORE WORK BEFORE PROCIDING WITH THOSE EQUIPMENTS....THANKS FOR YOUR ADVICE

BIG JOE


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

Keep up with our series on Project Altima. We're going step by step with this car and doing dyno testing all along the way.

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/projects/projectaltima.php


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

First off, I'd check the pump out for sure. Ours had a fuel pump go out at around 9000 miles. Gave some technicians fits until they figured it out. Don't know if it was a random problem or if it could be common to the cars...


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

I'M THINKIN OF PICKING UP AN ALITIMA 3.5L. I WAS JUST WONDERING IF THE CAR WAS TOO HEAVY FOR COIL OVERS? COULD SOMEONE LET ME KNOW.

VORACHO


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

VORACHO said:


> *I'M THINKIN OF PICKING UP AN ALITIMA 3.5L. I WAS JUST WONDERING IF THE CAR WAS TOO HEAVY FOR COIL OVERS? COULD SOMEONE LET ME KNOW.
> 
> VORACHO *


The curb weight on the new Altima is 3225 with manual trans. The twinturbo 300ZX weighs in at 3414. I know for a fact that many coil-over systems were developed for the Z.

I'm not really sure if there's a huge market for coil-overs for a sedan like the Altima. Only time will tell. What you can count on, is a peformance tuned strut/shock with a lowering spring at a higher spring rate.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

SR20AL said:


> *What you can count on, is a peformance tuned strut/shock with a lowering spring at a higher spring rate. *


Which is the exact combination I want once the strut/shock aftermarket catches up...


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

GCHEF4U2 said:


> *HELLO... IM PLANNING IN TUNING UP MY 2002 NISSAN ALTIMA 3.5 V6..... AND I HAVE A COUPLE OF QUESTI0NS BEFORE I PROCEED WITH THE PROJECT.....
> FIRST, IM PLANNING TO INSTALL AN AIR INTAKE TUBE FROM WEAPON-R, TUBE STYLE DRAGON INTAKE SYSTEM AND MUFFLERS, ALSO INSTALL A COMPUTER CHIP FROM JET TECHNOLOGIES AND A 50 SHOT OF NOS AND A ULTRA-S UNDERDRIVE CRANK PULLEY FROM UNORTHODOX... *


I'm curious to know where you plan on getting the nitrous setup from? More importantly who you have to handle the engine management. The fuel system on newer Nissans like the Altima is entirely controlled by the ECU. So you can't simply raise the fuel pressure for the Nitrous with something like an HKS super AFR.

I'm 99% sure the JET computer chip you refur to is for the older Altima


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: 2002 Altima*



SR20AL said:


> *I'm curious to know where you plan on getting the nitrous setup from? More importantly who you have to handle the engine management. The fuel system on newer Nissans like the Altima is entirely controlled by the ECU. So you can't simply raise the fuel pressure for the Nitrous with something like an HKS super AFR.
> 
> I'm 99% sure the JET computer chip you refur to is for the older Altima *


I know of a memeber (different board) that has a Nitrous Express Wet Nitrous Kit setup since no fuel return on the 3rd gens.


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: 2002 Altima*



Slurppie said:


> *I know of a memeber (different board) that has a Nitrous Express Wet Nitrous Kit setup since no fuel return on the 3rd gens. *


I'd be interested in seeing the dyno chart!


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

The file was curropt so some PhotoChopping was needed to clean it up.


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *The file was curropt so some PhotoChopping was needed to clean it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Without knowing more about the car I'd say this smells like BS. 380 ft lbs of torque! I'd like to know how they are dealing with the fuel issues that we've discussed today.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

SR20AL said:


> *Without knowing more about the car I'd say this smells like BS. 380 ft lbs of torque! I'd like to know how they are dealing with the fuel issues that we've discussed today. *


Slurp or myself will get him over here to post...


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

That spike in torque is pretty odd in the beginning. 

So the system is activating at 2500rpm?

A wet system is the only way I see it working right now. Just wondering how the timing is being retarded though?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

He has the switch on the steering wheel if I remember correctly so he can light it up at any time. As for retarding the timing, he isnt doing anything.


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

Don't get me wrong if the car is truely making more power than good for him. He's definitely not running on crappy California 91 octane that's for sure.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *He has the switch on the steering wheel if I remember correctly so he can light it up at any time. As for retarding the timing, he isnt doing anything. *


Wow, that's scary. They must be just dumping fuel in there.

There's definitely something not right with that torque peak in the beginning...but besides that it looks pretty good.

besides that spike in the beginning I'd believe the hp and torque are possible on pump gas with Nitrous.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

SR20AL said:


> *Don't get me wrong if the car is truely making more power than good for him. He's definitely not running on crappy California 91 octane that's for sure.  *



LOL, nah we have the good stuff in GA


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

You all wouldn't wanna see _my_ dyno, right Slurp??


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Coco said:


> *You all wouldn't wanna see my dyno, right Slurp??  *


I think if you posted that.. they sniff that it was fake in a sec..


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

scottlny said:


> *I think if you posted that.. they sniff that it was fake in a sec..  *


Hehe, true true...when you gonna dyno your ride Scott?


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

I believe the NOS Dyno because NOS loves high compression motors and I think the VQ runs rather high in compression. Well I dont believe it fully, 130lbs is a little to much from a 75 shot, but this motor will get more torque then hp from nos


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

Coco said:


> *You all wouldn't wanna see my dyno, right Slurp??  *


What with all those mods? You'd have the fastest auto 3.5! C'mon Coco don't be shy .


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

lol...good one, Chad.


----------

